# How to soap safely with health issues



## Cactuslily (Jan 11, 2015)

Dear soapers,
This is my fourth attempt at writing this post. I've never been on a forum, and I'm a private person by nature. However, I've learned albeit slowly, to ask for help. So, I'm asking for help. Due to my health problems, RA/Lupus & other immumosuppressive disorders as well as two types of seizures, I'm finding I'm struggling, whether with dexterity, "brain fog" etc...just yesterday, after thinking I had everything organized, I found out mid soap, that I didn't. I ended up getting soap goo everywhere, and later panicked because I couldn't remember all the places I'd been. I've lost so many creative outlets ( mainly my piano), that I'm yearning for something else. I don't drive, so I'm home alone almost all the time. I need an outlet! But, I'm worried about having a disaster. Being new to soaping probably makes me more anxious, but I still have these things to contend with. I know I am not alone, so if anyone else out there can relate, and has tips for me to feel safe, as always, I'd be grateful.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Cactuslily, I'm sorry to hear about your health issues. <hugs> I don't have any of that to contend with, but I've always been scatterbrained, so maybe my tips for keeping myself situated could help.

One thing I do is to work in stages - putting things away as I go to keep things tidy.  I measure out and put away my oils first - ticking them off my printed out recipe. Then I measure out my lye water and additives and put them away - also ticking them off my recipe. While waiting for my lye water, I mix up my colors and ready my work area. I keep everything in the same spot each time: SB on right. Mold on left. Colorants above. FO top left. This way I can tell at a glance if I've left anything out and know where everything is... When I get ready to actually soap,everything is prepared so I don't have to go grab anything. Everything else is put away so it doesn't get in my way.

You might have to make sure you're wearing closed toe shoes in case you spill. I keep paper towels nearby. I keep an empty bucket nearby to chunk used paper towels and spoons and such.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 11, 2015)

Awwww, CactusLily -- thanks for sharing! I am a private person too, and I appreciate how hard it is to "come out" and to ask for help. 

I can be awfully absent minded. I do a lot of the same things SnappyLlama does. Doing things as much the same way every time as possible can prevent "absent minded professor" mistakes.

I don't soap when I'm really tired or in a bad mood, because that is a surefire way to make big mistakes.
Sometimes music can be helpful to keep me alert and energized, but it has to be the right kind of music. Not overly jangly or loud.

I often take a short break right before I pour the lye into the fats. I usually get a drink of water and just stand and look at what I've got going. I rehearse what I'm going to do next. If there's something out of order, I get that fixed before going on.

I organize my ingredients in order as I see them on my recipe. 
I double check the name on each container as I use it to make sure I've got the right thing. 
I talk out loud as I measure everything in addition to checking each item off my recipe.
I set every ingredient out of reach after I have used it.

I try to work as tidy as possible. Less clutter, less mental distraction, less chance of a mistake.
You might get a few tips from this thread "Cleaning up on the go..." http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=51370

I hope this helps! Hugs to you.....


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you both for sharing your tips for safe soaping. I need to learn that some days are probably just not good soaping days. Hopefully with experience, things will get easier. You guys are amazing! Thanks a million bubbles!


----------



## marilynmac (Jan 11, 2015)

It gets easier after several batches.   I can't believe I ever made a 2nd batch.  The first was such a frantic disorganized mess and I had an awful time and me and the place stunk like lard for days.  

You know what problems you had, next time set up something to avoid (or cleanup after) them.    Also do things like what Deanna and Snappy said.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing because although I don't have the same issues I'm absent minded for other reasons. I now have some more ideas of how I can keep track of where I'm at and make it fun and safe to soap. And I so agree, I need to learn that some days are just not good soaping days too :smile:


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 11, 2015)

I print out all my batches in soap calc including what colorants and additives I am going to use. I check off each oil after it has been measured and added. While my oils are melting I measure my additives including fragrance, oatmeal, clays etc and add them to the bucket of oil. I do not add in my clay, of course, if I am using it as color. All that is left to worry about is color and lye solution at this point. 

Now is the time you need to be uber cautious and hopefully you have warning of your seizures so you do not go into one when pouring your lye. I ask this because my daughter has epilepsy with 2 types of seizures and also RA and since she cannot always predict her seizures she sticks to melt and pour. Also be very aware some fo's can cause seizures and over time you will know which types you can and cannot use. My daughter cannot use heavy floral or herbs such as rosemary and thyme. They will cause her instant seizures. This is why on our website we have lots of bakery scents, they do not bother her. I know some snub m&p but I can say I cannot do what she does, in fact I totally such at melt and pour. I cannot even properly pour a plain bar of m&p. As Dee Anna mentioned, please be well rested and even take a break before you actually start mixing your soap batter. Also if you run into a problem don't stress, most soap can be fixed later and still be useable


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cactuslily, you've found a good place to learn and ask questions. We may not face the same challenges as you, but together, we probably can come up with enough suggestions to help with most of your problem areas. Here goes..... I always find it helpful to lay everything out in the order that I'll be using it. Also, I write the ingredients on a post-it, and stick it to the kitchen cabinet door above the counter where I'm working, that way, I can't lay anything on top of it, and "lose" it, or spill anything on it. I cross things off as I add them to the pot.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Cactuslily! I seriously applaud your fortitude and determination for soaping in the face of your obstacles. I agree with everyone else that organization and repetition are key. You'll know when it's a good day to soap and when it's best to wait another day. When it isn't particularly a good soaping day there's so many other related things you can do. Follow this forum, for one. There's always something to learn here. Also, other studies whether it's books or online. Even if you aren't actively making soap, you can stay in touch in other ways. Really big hugs to you!


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 11, 2015)

I can't thank you all enough for your support and suggestions. Unfortunately, I don't have warnings of my seizures, so that's where a lot of stress comes. Especially being alone in the house. I have done some melt and pour, and have much to learn about that art, but it's like being on a diet. You may nots care less about that cookie, but when you know you can't have one, you want it even more  does that make sense? I appreciate all your suggestions, and take them all seriously and to heart. 
Blessings from the desert


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 11, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> I can't thank you all enough for your support and suggestions. Unfortunately, I don't have warnings of my seizures, so that's where a lot of stress comes. Especially being alone in the house. I have done some melt and pour, and have much to learn about that art, but it's like being on a diet. You may nots care less about that cookie, but when you know you can't have one, you want it even more  does that make sense? I appreciate all your suggestions, and take them all seriously and to heart.
> Blessings from the desert


Yes it does make sense. Just be very rested and careful. Fortunetly my daughter usually does but not always. A few years ago she was driving and I looked over to see her blank look and a red light coming up. Fortunetly she came out of the seizure in time to stop, but has not driven in 3 yrs now. She still has her license but decided after she had my grandaughter to not drive.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 11, 2015)

I totally get it. When I had my first grand map seizure @19 years ago, I had a 6week old infant and a 4 year old. We'd just mode to a small town and I didn't know anyone. The house had stairs, and I didn't carry the baby up them or bathe him alone.hopefully your daughters are under control. Prayers to you all


----------



## Susie (Jan 11, 2015)

You may want to masterbatch your lye when someone is in the house with you.  That way, you have room temperature lye/water mixed up and ready to go when you want to soap.  That will cut out the having to measure lye and stir into water then wait for it to cool stage.  Also, soaping cooler will give you time to do swirls(or, if you have a seizure, time to not have to HP that soap because it set up in the bowl).  

Organizing your work space(like folks said, pick a spot and set it up the same way each time) is a good way to stay on track.  I treat it like mise en place while cooking.  Get out all containers(set them down in order).  Weigh each one, check off list, put container away.  Then  I double check each weight before adding them to my active work space.  Then, when they get mixed in, I highlight them off my list.  If you are still having problems(or just scared), plan to weigh out your oils and pre-mix and melt them together also when someone is there.  Then, on a good day, you can just melt oils and mix with the lye/water.   

And all days are good soaping days.  Just some are good planning/learning days and some are good making days.  I still spend my bad days looking at videos and running those recipes through the calculators to see what the numbers look like.  This makes me feel like I am still being "productive" on my bad days.

There are solutions to whatever issues arise.  You just have to tell us what the issues specifically are, and I promise that SOMEONE here will have the perfect answer to it.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 11, 2015)

Cactuslily, is it possible to have a friend partner with you while making soap?

Right now, I'm sorry to say that I don't have any helpful ideas for you other than this....and I'd like other soapers to give their opinion on this idea too...

Maybe wearing double layers of clothing - two long sleeve shirts, pants, etc. would help protect you should there be a soap spill.

To prevent a lye water spill on you, in case of a seizure, I think the lye water should be prepared in one spot...so you aren't carrying lye water when you walk.  measure and prepare the lye, water in the sink and mix them in the kitchen sink. Have the measured water and container in the sink, add the measured lye to the water, and the lye water stays....in the sink.  Put the oils in their mixing bowl, when the lye water is cool....pick up the lye water container and pour into the oils bowl.  

That way, the less you handle the lye water...the better. Should a seizure hit you with the lye water so restricted.....you'll be more protected!!

I hope I explained that well: if not, I'll try again.  I'm just tired and distracted now.

We all want you to succeed, and you'll get lots of good ideas here. Don't hestitate to ask us for more help!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 11, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Cactuslily, is it possible to have a friend partner with you while making soap?
> 
> Right now, I'm sorry to say that I don't have any helpful ideas for you other than this....and I'd like other soapers to give their opinion on this idea too...
> 
> ...


A chemical resistant apron would be much safer than double clothing. You would not want to be trying to peel of layers of clothing, if you could even get it off at the time. Industrial supply companies sell chem resistant aprons at reasonable prices


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you on methotrexate? Terrible for mental fog. I tried it, switched after 3 weeks because of killer headaches, was then put on Arava. It made my hair fall out a little and I had diarrhea appx 15-20 times a week. Cut the dose in half and added Plaquenil. Was still having trouble and added Enbrel. Within a week my hair was coming out in handfuls. Feeling ok, I quit everything. My injured wrist was still hurting, so I had surgery. I am hurting again and was put back on Plaquenil. Now my toes are having deformities, my shoulders are bad (am mri revealed damage), and I'm being put on cimzia as soon as our new insurance is cleared.

Hi! I'm lionprincess, I'm 36, and I've had Rheumatoid arthritis since 9.9.13.

Suggestions.
Be meticulous. Set up everything, use disposable items for mixing colors like plastic cups, use latex or nitirile disposable gloves. 
First use soap calc and print it up. 
Pour your oils and fats the day before, checking off each as you pour on the printed sheet.
The day before, also premix your colorants in containers, or better yet use baggies. Squish the colors in oil and cut*the corner off to pour when ready.
Next day, set up everything before beginning. 
Have a stack of paper towels nearby, pre torn, and a stack of extra gloves. Trash lid off and ready nearby.
make a checklist beforehand. Put, lye water1, into oils 2, color 3, fragrance 4, cover 5, clean 6 or something similar.
Measure water, lye, pour. 
Measure fragrance and set aside.
Cool lye water,  pour into oils. Stick blend. Separate into disposable cups. color, fragrance, and check off each step. Pour into molds.

It takes meticulous notes, a day to prepare and take two days if need be. That's all I can suggest on the matter, that and I hope you get to feeling better! Yeah, like that ever truly happens permanently with these conditions, but you learn to live with it and adjust to it.
I'm so happy I'm not on methotrexate any more. 3 weeks was plenty for me!! Not looking forward to cimzia injections. The shots are scary a little, but I managed enough with Enbrel. I read cimzia is easier than Humira or enbrel  shots wise, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 11, 2015)

Absolutely love all these safety tips


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 12, 2015)

One thing that helps me is to visualize making the soap. After the lye is mixed and I am waiting for it to cool I go through each step of making the soap in my head. Often I will suddenly realize I don't have a place to set the stick blender once it is dripping with raw soap. Or that I don't have my extra pitchers ready to separate the batter for different colors. It gives me the opportunity to correct things before I start mixing the batter and has saved me both time and stress. Going through it in my head while looking at the ingredients and equipment I'll be using is second nature to me now.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 12, 2015)

All of your tips, suggestions, and support art tremendous. I send virtual hugs to everyone! I will certainly do everything you all suggested. I've been reading about master batching, and I'm a bit confused. If every batch calls for different amounts, how do I figure what to use?
Lionprincess, I'm sorry you too are struggling. Have you heard of the spoon theory? 
Yes, I take methotrexate, as well as Cellcept. You name it, I've tried it. Only IvIGG was effective but I got encephalitis from it. In small % it will cross the blood brain barrier. In my case it did, and would do so every time if I took it.i am a non responder. But, I keep trying hoping something will work. My hands have gotten quite deformed which stopped me from playing piano. I had studied for over 20 years, and I miss it so. Occasionally, I'll sit down to play, but I'm embarrassed to say, my ego gets in the way, the pain and numbness get in the way, and I get too frustrated and angry, so I have to walk away..
Anyways, I'm happy I asked for the help. Not only did I get it in spades, but I got support. I hope someone else also benefitted from all the good advice shared. 
Thanks a million bubbles.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 12, 2015)

I totally forgot! I keep a measuring cup, plastic LARGE one, filled 1/3 with water. I put my spatulas, my wisk, and once I stick blend, I remove the blade portion and put it in there. It helps tremendously keeping the mess down.

Edit, just googled spoon theory. Very neat and simple way to explain it! I am early in my journey, and I'm assuming in 10 years I won't be quite as good off as I am right now. We hit it hard and fast within 3 weeks of my first flare, so it pulled back the intensity to a more manageable daily state. I have a wonderful rheumatologist so I'm in good hands, but unfortunately I've read so many with old school rheumys that didn't believe, your blood work says your fine but the doc knows nothing of seronegativity and misdiagnosed with fibromyalgia or depression etc etc. I'm lucky to have found her, and I hope you too have a wonderful team of doctors on your side. 
Sorry you can't play like you once did. Hopefully you'll have moments of relief you can take advantage of and play like once before.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 12, 2015)

I suffer from epilepsy too and have grand mal seizures, but still manage to soap. I think the key to not getting stressed and ending up forgetting things due to brain fog is organisation, organisation, organisation. Weigh everything out line it all up in the order that you need it, even get the oils melted before you start with the lye. Then hopefully it will all run smoothly. The more you batches you make the more confident you will become. I also don't make enormous batches so if something did happen to me, I couldn't cause myself as much injury.


----------



## Susie (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't masterbatch, but here is a thread on how to do it:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=27544&highlight=masterbatching

Run your recipes by folks here(including the fact that you masterbatched the lye/water and how much additional water you are adding) before making any soap.  We will help you know what to expect from that soap and how to make it better(if it needs tweaking).


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm very lucky to have great docs. There is such a thing as seronegativity. You can actually be ANA positive and seroconvert later. I'm glad you have a good doc. Google "but you don't look sick.com"
It has a copy of the spoon theory. I think there's a forum, but I've never used it. I wish I did have people to be around when I soap or just for coffee, but I'm alone 99% of the time. My husbands a doc, and works tons of hours. I would like to try master batching they lye so ill have to read more because as of now I don't understand it, but it's a great idea for minimizing contact and handling of lye. Wishing everyone a great day!


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 12, 2015)

Just saw the above posts. Thanks for the link to master batching lye!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jan 12, 2015)

I created a worksheet for myself which lets me check things off as I go. I attach my recipe from soapcalc. I find I scribble notes all over the place, but it helps keep me organized.  Attached is a new one - feel free to copy, modify as you please. 

View attachment High Coconut HP Trial.pdf


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm seronegative on all markers, but my rheumatologist says just because the tests show negative doesn't mean I am. She says they don't know all the markers for these diseases, and just because I'm neg of the markers they do know doesn't mean I don't have markers, it just means they don't know which mine are yet.
Cindy, that is an AWESOME worksheet! I bet many would LOVE something like this, kudos for sharing!!!


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 12, 2015)

You all are too kind! I never imagined I'd get so much help. To everyone who has taken the time, I sincerely thank you. Cindy2428, thanks for the worksheet!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jan 12, 2015)

You're more than welcome. Re-typing things out may seem excessively redundant for some, but it's helped me with my confidence as I go along. It's nice to think I can help another newbie. I've  learned so much here and would like to contribute.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 12, 2015)

Great worksheet, thanks for sharing it. I'm going to start using it straight away. What does INCI stand for?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 12, 2015)

International nomenclature or the technical terms for the items you use. The inci terms are required for cosmetics, not soap, but if you make cosmetic claims on your soaps, you need inci terms. I see most soapers use both terms on labels.
Example, inci in parentheses

 Coconut Oil (Cocos Nucifera), Olive Oil (Olea Europaea)

Edit, check out this page. It's got a ton of terms for you and all your ingredients!
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncrafter-premium-ingredients-inci.html


----------



## Cookie (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks very much lionprincess, will have a look at your link


----------

